# Radiograbador  sanyo mdx-452 usb



## peckamp (Mar 29, 2009)

no funciona lectura de cd , de tarjeta ni usb, display sin caracteres. Radio funciona correcto, llaves de cambio funcionan bien, fuente bien.-
Agradeceria si alguien conoce esta falla o bien me pudiese orientar en la reparacion del mismo, desde ya muchas gracias.-


----------



## juisro (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola pudiste solucionar el problema, tengo uno igual con el mismo problema y estoy buscando por el lado de las tensiones en los integrados .

Te comento lo solucione cambiando el q101 es un s5880


----------



## Nico281189 (Ene 19, 2011)

hola chicos!! alguien m puede ayudar con un problemita!! M funciona todo pero cuando pongo la radio funciona el display pero noo c escucha nada sin volumen!! q seria???


----------



## juisro (Ene 19, 2011)

Revisa el integrado de salida si calienta un poquito esta ok , si es nada esta sin trabajar o mucho en corto circuito , revisa las pistas . saludos


----------



## Mat787 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda con radiograbador sanyo cambien el q101 ahora aparece información en display pero no me toma el usb tienen alguna idea de que puede ser ,en el usb de la radio tengo la tensión correspondiente


----------



## walterote (Ago 3, 2013)

Aca tienen el esquematico.
http://www.mediafire.com/view/o5ttgavz93r5xc4/Sanyo_mdx-452_usb.pdf


----------

